# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Codan 9360 HF SSB Transceiver Ζητούνται Σχέδια και Layout

## sv1iyb

Αγαπητοί φίλοι και συνάδελφοι.
Έχω έναν πομποδέκτη, τον Codan 9360 ο οποίος μου  παρουσιάζει πρόβλημα στο VCO 1.
Το μήνυμα που βγάζει στην οθόνη γράφει ότι το VCO 1 δεν κλειδώνει.
Προσπάθησα να εντοπίσω την βλάβη, αλλά δυστυχώς χωρίς σχέδια και Layaout  της πλακέτας , δεν μπορώ να κάνω και πολλά πράγματα και τα σχέδια που  υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο, δεν ανταποκρίνονται με το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα.
Θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω λοιπόν, αν κάποιος έχει τα σχέδια του συγκεκριμένου μηχανήματος,
να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου στο e-mail:
sv1iyb@gmail.com

Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.

----------

